# SSD Festplatte in Acer Aspire 7738G einbauen



## Titan2k4 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich schreibe diese Anfrage gerade von meinem Laptop: Acer Aspire 7738G, welches mit Ausnahme des "G" am Ende
ein gleichnahmiges Mainboard beinhaltet. Verglichen mit meinem Desktoprechner, welchem eine SSD innewohnt, habe
ich beim Bedienen des Laptops das Gefühl, die Zeit würde irgendwie langsamer vergehen oder anders formuliert:
Ich muss einfach unglaublich lange darauf warten, dass dort etwas passiert. Das fällt mir natürlich erst jetzt auf,
nachdem ich bei meinem Desktop-PC die Funktion einer SSD beobachten konnte. Meine Frage lautet:

1.) Kann ich in dieses besagte Notebook eine SSD einbauen und macht das Sinn?
Gibt es die nötigen Anschlüsse, um eine SSD mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen zu lassen?

2.) Wenn ja, welche hat das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis (Ob nun 275 MB/s oder 550 MB/s) ist mir egal,
solange a: Die Leistung im Gerät auch wirklich abläuft und b: das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt.
Die Größte der SSD soll etwa 120 GB sein.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schon einmal im Vorraus,
liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe eine SSD in mein drei Jahren alten Acer Aspire 5530 eingebaut und die Geschwindigkeit ist förmlich explodiert! Was ich damit sagen will es macht absolut Sinn dort eine SSD ein zu bauen. Sicher wirst du nicht ganz die Geschwindigkeit eines Desktop Rechners/SSD haben aber dennoch einen erheblichen Geschwindigkeitsschub spüren.
Für den Läppi gilt das gleiche wie für den PC, die Crucial m4 64/128GB sollte da deine erste Wahl sein.


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wunderbar. Ich danke Dir vielmals.
Es ist immer schön, an den Reichhaltigen Erfahrungen von Euch Leuten teilhaben zu dürfen.

edit:
Ich habe mir die von Dir geschilderte SSD einmal angeschaut. Ist das wirklich die beste Wahl?
Denn diese schreibt nur mit 175 MB/s und kostet: 160€.

Diese hier kostet nämlich nur 15€ mehr und liest und schreibt mit 550 MB/s.

http://www.hoh.de/pc-komponenten/fe...ler/ocz/59651/ocz-vertex-3-120gb-2.5-sata-iii


Was meinst du dazu?

Liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## Seru1195 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hy Titan

Ich keine deinen Laptop zwar nicht aber die Technik die drin ist, ist bestimmt ca. 2 Jahre alt. Demzufolge hat der warscheinlich noch SATA2. Diese Schnittschtelle bietet im optimalsten Fall 300MB/s (unter Laborbedingungen).
Nimm einfach eine der neueren Generationenund du wirst begeistert sei!


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie meinst du das?
Meinst du, dass ich mir einen neuen Laptop kaufen soll?
Die Technik ist sehr genau sogar 2 Jahre alt. Gut geschätzt 
Aber der Laptop ist noch immer echt super. Die aufwändigen Spiele
zocke ich natürlich auf meinem DesktopRechner, welchen Du dir auf
meinem Profil ansehen kannst.

Wenn aber der Laptop nur SATA II unterstüzt, kann ich doch aber auch
die Crucial 4, welche hulkhardi4 genannt hat, auch nicht nutzen oder?

MFG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn dein Lappi nur SATAII haben sollte kannst du natürlich auch eine SATAIII SSD einbauen die sind abwärts kompatibel. Die OCZ die du verlinkt hast, hat eine viel zahl von Problemen weshalb ich dir dringend von ihr abrate. Egal was auf dem Papier steht, vertrau mir die Crucial m4 ist momentan einer der schnellsten und Problemfreiesten SSDs die du kaufen kannst.


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Alles klar.
Dann werde ich das tun.
Dankesehr


----------



## Seru1195 (20. Oktober 2011)

@Titan
Nein du musst dir keinen neuen Lapi kaufen. So wie Hulkhardy geschrieben hat, sind die SDD abwärts zu SATA2 kompaktibel. Wollte dir nur sagen, dass das ev. deine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung beeinflussen könnte.
Die Crucial M4 hat sehr gutes Feedback. Ist sicher eine Empfehlung.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kingston HyperX? Natürlich unter SATA3. Die neuen Samsung 830 sollen auch top sein, aber bei uns noch nicht zu kriegen.


----------

